# Help with Hawaii



## hvsteve1 (Apr 27, 2015)

While I have been a DRI (Sunterra, whatever was before Sunterra) owner for some 25 years, I have never done any really involved trades, with most being to my home resort. Most places I go (Orlando, etc.) have been easy to get into. Now we are looking to go to Hawaii in the first quarter of 2016 and I am at a loss as to the most effective way to get something.  We are in The Club and have at least 30,000 points in our account.  Are we best off staying with DRI or should I look in II? How far in advance should I be able to start seeing something or do most of these become available more last minute?  I usually book closer to the date to save points so am not even sure, any more, of the current rules as to when I can start looking. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## kalima (Apr 27, 2015)

*Busy!*

Jan/Feb/March seems to be the busiest time of year for Hawaii especially Maui....you will have better luck trying Point at Poipu on Kauai IMO. You will need to search as early as possible to get in. I wouldn't leave it to II either, you should be able to get something if you search early enough. Maybe not oceanfront or oceanview but good luck Also come join us on our DRI Friends Worldwide Facebook group Members only, no DRI staff that we are aware of


----------



## youppi (Apr 27, 2015)

If you are not Hawaii Collection member, you can see Hawaii resort only at 10 month prior check-in.
At this moment they have availability at KBC in Maui:
  1 bdrm deluxe March 5,6, ... up to 12. 
  1 bdrm scenic view March 23, 24, ... up to 31
  1 bdrm ocean view March 23, 24, ... up to 31

So, you would be able to see the first date around May 4 or 5 (10 month)

At this moment they have availability at Point at Poipu in Kauai:
  2 bdrm Garden View March 2,3, ... up to 31. 
  2 bdrm Partial Ocean View March 18,19, ... up to 31. 
  2 bdrm Ocean View March 21,22, ... up to 31. 

So, you would be able to see the first date around May 1 or 2 (10 month)


----------



## artringwald (Apr 27, 2015)

The Point at Poipu is usually harder to get into because doesn't have as many units that art part of the Club and many units will be unavailable until the water intrusion repair project is complete in 2017. If you want to go to Kauai (our favorite island), you better book the Point at Poipu as soon as you can. It's easy to do online. KBC seems to have many more units available for booking, and if you're willing to risk it, you might ever be able to book less than 60 days. Most their units are 1 bedroom and the kitchens don't have stoves. With 30,000 points, you must be silver or gold Club membership, so you can book a lower view category and pay $129 to upgrade to a higher category if one is available.

To use points for an II exchange you have to pay extra. We've never done it because it sounded more complicated, but it gives you all the II resorts to choose from. P@P and KBC are very nice resorts, but if you don't want to stay in Poipu or Kaanapali, you might want to try a II exchange.


----------



## ccwu (Apr 28, 2015)

hvsteve1 said:


> While I have been a DRI (Sunterra, whatever was before Sunterra) owner for some 25 years, I have never done any really involved trades, with most being to my home resort. Most places I go (Orlando, etc.) have been easy to get into. Now we are looking to go to Hawaii in the first quarter of 2016 and I am at a loss as to the most effective way to get something.  We are in The Club and have at least 30,000 points in our account.  Are we best off staying with DRI or should I look in II? How far in advance should I be able to start seeing something or do most of these become available more last minute?  I usually book closer to the date to save points so am not even sure, any more, of the current rules as to when I can start looking. Any advice would be appreciated.



It could be a little challenging to book into Hawaii for the first quarter of 2016. I booked Hawaii 13 weeks in advance to KBC. They are open for booking up to May now. The availability for two bedroom, ocean front (delux unit) and ocean view goes out fast. The scenic view may be more. The reason is that as elite, you could book scenic view to upgrade to ocean view, or ocean view to upgrade to Ocean front, ocean front to upgrade to 2 bedroom. Two bedrooms usually goes out first. If you do not own Hawaii collection, it would be hard if wait for 9 or 10 months.  There is never availability for those within 90 days to get points discount for KBC. There is more availability at Kaui since it is less popular as Maui. I go to Kaui twice using II trade into two bedrooms in Westin Princeville ocean resort with 6500 points. It was beautiful there by Westin. Diamond has affiliated resort at Ohua. But it is difficult to get in.    You can also check diamond Select, there are some Hawaii resorts.


----------



## youppi (May 1, 2015)

youppi said:


> If you are not Hawaii Collection member, you can see Hawaii resort only at 10 month prior check-in.
> At this moment they have availability at KBC in Maui:
> 1 bdrm deluxe March 5,6, ... up to 12.
> 1 bdrm scenic view March 23, 24, ... up to 31
> ...



At this moment they have availability at KBC in Maui:
  1 bdrm scenic view March 24, 25, ... up to 31
  1 bdrm ocean view March 24, 25, ... up to 31

At this moment they have availability at Point at Poipu in Kauai:
  2 bdrm Garden View March 6,7, ... up to 31. 
  2 bdrm Partial Ocean View March 18,19, ... up to 31. 
  2 bdrm Ocean View March 20,21, ... up to 31.


----------

